# Syntopicon on Logos (finally)



## johnny (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone else playing around with this incredible resource that was released this week. 
Just having a quick preview now and it's literally taken my breath away.
I am coming from a state of complete ignorance, having never used the syntopicon before.
For two days I couldn't even find it, turns out I was spelling it synopticon 
Being able to jump straight into the references through the hyperlinks is HUGE.

Logos is the perfect platform for this.

https://www.logos.com/product/55052/great-books-of-the-western-world


----------



## jd.morrison (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow! This looks like an awesome resource.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------

